# The planes of the Royal Airfoce.



## SpitfireKing (Jul 11, 2006)

Hurricane IV Vs. Spitfire V Vs. Mustang III. Who will win?!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 11, 2006)

Spitfire! Spitfire! Spitfire!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Spitfire! Spitfire! Spitfire!


Agreed, Spitfire for me too.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Jul 12, 2006)

Which Mustang, which Spitfire and which Hurricane? In what mission and context?  

If I want to dogfight, I'll choose a Spitfire LF Mk VIII 8) . 
If I want low level reconnisance, I'll choose a Mustang I/II.
If I want high altitude reconnisance I'll choose a Spitfire XIX 
If I want a long range escort I'll choose a Mustang III/IV. 
If I want a tank buster/ground attack fighter I'll choose a Hurricane II/IV  

And why no Tempest, Typhoon, Mosquito, Beaufighter or Whirlwind? They were as much 'fighters of the Royal Air Force' as the Mustang.

Arrrrrgh! I need specifics


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2006)

Either way I go with the Spitfire. It would fly circles around a Mustang.

Of the 3 up there, it obviously is the best choice. I do agree though, that there should more sources.


----------



## Twitch (Jul 12, 2006)

Right Jabberwocky.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jul 12, 2006)

Jabberwocky said:


> Which Mustang, which Spitfire and which Hurricane? In what mission and context?
> 
> If I want to dogfight, I'll choose a Spitfire LF Mk VIII 8) .
> If I want low level reconnisance, I'll choose a Mustang I/II.
> ...



Sorry, I'll update that sometime.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jul 12, 2006)

There you go guys.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jul 12, 2006)

Good ole' Spitty for me.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 12, 2006)

This pic says it all


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 12, 2006)

Spitfire for me as well.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 12, 2006)

I choose the Mustang not based on fact, simply its my favorite plane.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 13, 2006)

Spitfire, the hurri Mk.IV was more of a ground pounder anyway......


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 13, 2006)

The Rafs P-51c was too wasnt it?


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jul 14, 2006)

Don't get me wrong Mustangs and Hurricanes are cool planes but, "Spitfire," as I say, "hence the name."


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 14, 2006)

No what i was asking in reference to Gnomeys statement was, werent the RAF P-51s ground pounders also?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2006)

What did I say??


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 14, 2006)

Lancaster Kicks *** excuse me, whatever all you brits look alike


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 15, 2006)

no i believe we tended to use them just as much for escort, Leonard Cheshire even used them sometimes for the type of target marking missions that counted toward his Victoria Cross, his VC being unique in that is was earned for his entire career not a single action as per the norm.............


----------



## plan_D (Jul 15, 2006)

Mustangs in the RAF were used as attack planes and armed-recon more than anything else. The Mustang Mk.III and IV were used as escort fighters, just as the USAAF used them. And, as lanc mentioned, Chesire used a Mustang to mark the target for 617 Sqdn. when leading them.


----------



## Concorde247 (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi Guys.

It has to be the spitfire for me too, 

but What would be your preferences from the others mentioned? e.g typhoon Tempest Westland Whirlwind?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 16, 2006)

> Chesire used a Mustang to mark the target for 617 Sqdn. when leading them.



he did however also use mossies and lancs, he was quite a remarkable not only in terms of bravery but skill as well...........

and as for the others it's tough as they're slightly different time periods, tiffy gets the ground attack, tempest gets the fighter and whirlybird the fighter bomber role i guess.......


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm not sure. The Typhoon maybe, I don't much about those planes.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 18, 2006)

Out of those it would have to be the Tempest for me


----------



## Marshall_Stack (Jul 19, 2006)

The Mustang will still be flying while the Spitfire has to land to refuel.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes, but by that time the Mustang will be a smoking wreckage in a field


----------



## Marshall_Stack (Jul 19, 2006)

Laying right next to the Mosquito eaten away by termites.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 20, 2006)

ah-hem, the yanks used both the spit and mossie before you bash them too much


----------



## Marshall_Stack (Jul 20, 2006)

Actually, I like all of the Brit fighters (except maybe that Bolten-Paul Defiant). It just would have been great if the Spit had greater range to protect the American Heavies further into Germany. Not that it's the Brits responsibility, more of AAF shortsightedness thinking the Heavies could protect themselves.

Apart from being one of the greatest fighters, the Spit hands down wins for aesthetics.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 21, 2006)

that's much better  and remember the RAF protected you guys a bit when you were all forming up.........


----------



## Aggie08 (Jul 23, 2006)

I somewhat liked the bolton paul. They say it wasn't a bad fighter apart from the fact that it had no forward firing guns- it was speedy, manouverable, good this and that. If they had thought to put 2 or four .303s in the wings to make sure no one lined up for an easy kill I think it may have done much better.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 23, 2006)

but think of the extra weight she was a bit of a whale as it was, and the whole idea of a turret fighter was to releive the pilot of having to fight as well as fly, i do agree with you however something forward firing was needed............


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2006)

That it was. Early on though 109's mistook them for Hurricanes and had a nasty surprise when they lined up for an attack from behind only to be met with a load of fire from the 4 303's in the turret.


----------



## tomsong3320 (Jul 23, 2006)

Does this include the meteor? Typhoon at low level.Beaufighter at high.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 24, 2006)

i think we're excluding the Meteor as she never engaged in air-to-air during the war.........


----------



## Maharg (May 5, 2007)

Spitfire.


----------



## ndicki (May 5, 2007)

OK, Spitfire - but which mark? For pure air-air, I'd go for the MkXIVe with the RR Griffon engine and two-stage compressor - BEAUTIFUL! Lines and performance.

Doing anything other than air-air with a Spit is sacrilege, so I won't even mention it.


----------



## Heinz (May 5, 2007)

Geez.............Here I go an original post of the 'spitfire'


----------



## Sgt. Pappy (May 6, 2007)

I'd prefer the Spitfire LF Mk.IX for dogfights and whatnot. 

I feel that the extra weight associated to the torque-happy Mk.XIV somewhat downgrades the docility of the name: Spitfire. Plus the Spitfire LF IX's were known to carry a lot of fuel and a good bit of bombs later in the war but the XIV was really (IMO) a Spitfire trying to be a Mustang.


----------



## plan_D (May 7, 2007)

I have to point out that Spitfires escorted over France, Holland and Belgium that includes escort for the U.S 8th and 9th, as well as Bomber Command Groups.


----------



## Cyrano (May 7, 2007)




----------

